
The ethics and lessons of Readability - aaronbrethorst
http://code.ahren.org/bit/the-ethics-and-lessons-of-readability
======
krollew
It's very sad that there are so much sites with poor readability. I close site
very often few seconds after it's loaded because I don't want to read such
ugly stuff. I'm delighted if site looks well. I guess it's because design
tools evolve and we must wait a bit before good readability becomes standard.
You know, few years ago we were happy if there was any text on website at all.
Maybe one day MS Word documents are going to look like LaTeX ones. I hope so.

Thanks very much for those "read later" stuff. I think I might find them
useful. I'll see.

"I am very sceptical of the euphemistic suggestion that the primary purpose of
these sites is to enable postponement of reading." - You write. Well, many
things weren't initialy supposed to be used way they are, but as they evolve,
things change. It could be so with that stuff too.

